# Roasting on coffee farms



## Greenbeansandmachines (Apr 8, 2013)

Im off to South America with a small popcorn machine. I will use this to roast coffee from and often on the farms that its grown on. Does anyone have any questions I should ask the farmers about the coffee?


----------

